# Freight train travels through tornado (almost)



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

The freight train in this video clip almost made it through the tornado.



Can you imagine the "pucker factor" when you realize the locomotives have stopped, but the rest of the train is still comin' on down the track?

Train hit by
tornado. Occurred in Illinois earlier this year -- camera is on rear
locomotive. Watch, especially to the left -- watch the trees bend, debris
in the air, and you can actually see the tornado pass from right to left.
The trestles was moved out of alignment to the eft 18 inches -- the tank
car was a load of Ethylene Oxide -- nasty stuff ---


This camera is in the cab of the second locomotive on the front of a train. It is facing back towards the first car in the train. About halfway thru the film, the action starts!!!


How would you like to have been back there riding in that cab?


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Like they say -- don't fool with Mother Nature! Believe that was taken in McHenry County, not too far from the Illinois-Wisconsin border.


----------

